# 9.8 kg trevally bream bi-catch



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Caught this Trevally on 4lb fireline 8lb leader 1-3 kg rod stradic 1500 reel
almost 2 long hours to land on a pink 3" unweighted ecogear grassminnow
paddle tail.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm sure that you were dissappointed with this measly by-catch :shock:

awesome stuff brad. another pb.. well done..

hows the arms?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Simply awesome Brad. I'm surprised it didn't spool you. Did it fight clean?

Any indications of length? That has to be a hall of fame effort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Bloody hell......thats a ripper Trevor Brad 

Where abouts did you catch it? the area looks familiar.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Bloody hell......thats a ripper Trevor Brad
> 
> Where abouts did you catch it? the area looks familiar.


aaaah, the old casual ''so where did you catch it' query! :roll: :wink:

dont worry mate I'd be asking the same thing if I lived up there!

(Dallas if he wont tell you perhaps you'll have to put a tracking device on his yak !!)


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome stuff mate,
I can tell you guys it was all that of 2 hrs, I should know as I was watching the hole thing, it was a great bit of angling on Brads behalf 8) . I don't know who was more excited yet nervous Brad or I when it came to seeing colour and landing it, after 2 hrs all we could think of was please play nice, and come aboard. Look forward to fishing the "Honey Hole" again with you sometime soon mate, and hopefully catch up with this guys brothers , cya
Jebster...


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Cheers fellas,
I just measured it were it sat on the yak just over 96 cm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell......thats a ripper Trevor Brad
> ...


I thought it looked familiar.....

Looks like the Coomera River out near where Riviera make their boats.

The little service road looks like a road which I have been to, my father in law flys little model planes with a model club out that way.

I have actually seen someone with a blue/grey Viking Tempo out there before but I didnt go over to investigate


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I put a detailed post in Main.cheers brad


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Just sensational


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Absolutely top class effort mate.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

ripper effort that one.... there's got to be an extended story in that one.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Holy crap Brad that s a bloody rippa. Massive effort mate congrats

 fishing Russ


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
One of those days when everything goes to plan probably a once in a lifetime experience. cheers Brad


----------

